# Orijen 6 Fish......



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone feed it? 

If you currently feed it, do you still plan to feed it once they change the formula? 

My boy really seems to like it (I've bought a few of the small sample bags for him to taste it) - every time I put a little in his bowl he gobbles it right up with nothing added to it. He doesn't normally do that - he gets canned food mixed with his meals. 

He's currently on NV Instinct Salmon - and while he seems to like it, I am concerned about the ash level (and he certainly doesn't eat it plain). I also am scared to change foods on him again with some of the issues he's had recently - so I'm scared to rock the boat. 

I just want to find a good food and keep him on it for a while, which I could do with the Instinct, but the ash content is nagging at me (I'm just so paranoid after losing my other 2 dogs within the past 3 1/2 months)

Maybe I should just stick with the NV until Orijen changes their formula and I can see the changes? 


My pet food store did just get some of the Earthborn formulas in and they gave me a free 3lb sample bag of the Coastal Catch - he wasn't impressed (or at least wouldn't try it plain when I put it in his bowl, right after I put some Orijen down and he at that right up)

Also got about a 2cup sample of Grandma Lucy's dehydrated pork formula...that was a no go. He took one bite without even sniffing it (he does that all the time, just assumes whatever I'm offering will be yummy) but wouldn't even entertain a 2nd bite. 

They gave me another sample of some other dehydrated brand, but we haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't currently feed kibble, but i am very curious about the "change" in formula, i've not read anything about such a thing, do you have a link on where you saw this? It sounds like he's being picky, If he won't eat, or entertain the idea of eating it might be time for a little tough love :lol:

I just did a search for a 6 fish formula change and i came up empty handed, even checked out their site... and i got nothing.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Tobi said:


> I don't currently feed kibble, but i am very curious about the "change" in formula, i've not read anything about such a thing, do you have a link on where you saw this?


Here's the link to the thread regarding the formula change http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/16384-rumor-acana-change-coming-soon.html ...I don't know if it is 100% that the changes listed there will be the official changes, but my pet food store has confirmed that the formulas are changing, they just haven't gotten any of the new formulas in yet



Tobi said:


> It sounds like he's being picky, If he won't eat, or entertain the idea of eating it might be time for a little tough love :lol:.


I wouldn't necessarily describe him as a picky eater, he doesn't normally turn his nose up at food. He does seem to like the NV, and I add a little canned food to his meals because I want to (and would continue to do so if I switched to Orijen), but I he would eat it dry. He just gobbles up the Orijen any time I put a handful of it in his bowl.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I have fed Orijen before (haven't lately as money has been tight). My guys loved the 6 fish however the rest of the household said they felt like they lived in a fish plant because of the smell lol. I'd feed it again no problem. I thought it was just the Acana they were changing?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

That link says that they're making changes to Acana; is a change to Orijen for sure? A change doesn't necessarily mean a bad change. I've fed Orijen adult and 6 fish and my dogs did well on them.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Orijen doesn't change, that would be a major disappointment for me. I don't think they would change Orijen though, it would kill the whole 75/25 and 80/20 ingredient balance which I think is an important, well liked part of Orijen.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for the link, it does seem it's just Arcana they are changing, personally if the ingredients are still great on Orijen i'd still feed it, my mother feeds it to her JRT, and i asked her if the ingredients are still the same, she couldn't find a change.

If i fed Arcana, i'd be concerned about the lentils, and as Re said in the other thread that you linked they are big GMO product, which is concerning.


----------



## speeddts (Sep 3, 2010)

We have been switching between Orijen Regional Red and Six Fish, our Cosmo (now a little over 2 years old) slightly prefers the Six Fish. At first he was smelling very fishy, but it dissipates after a short time.

Also, when looking at the quality of ingredients between the two(for that matter any brand of dog kibble), the SIX FISH hands down is one of the best dry kibbles on the market, low potassium and calcium %(for grain free), safe high level of animal protein, quality animal/fish based proteins and fats, no meat meals (everything is fresh). I will have to review the future potential changes, but in the two years we have been customers, the Orijen product changed once previously as well and it changed for the better. You can't go wrong with either Orijen or Acana. I must say that Orijen kibble is pricey, and after comparing the cost with EVO or Wellness, I have been resisting the urge to re-try these other brands. Cosmo is a picky eater , now with the SIX FISH he immediately inhales his food, whereas with the other brands he has hesitated. 

I have been feed Cosmo Orijen for over 2 years he has done very well. Hope this helps.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

speeddts said:


> quality animal/fish based proteins and fats, no meat meals (everything is fresh).


6 Fish contains both rendered salmon and herring meals, ingredient no. 2 and 3. All Orijen products include meals as far as I know. Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

DaViking said:


> 6 Fish contains both rendered salmon and herring meals, ingredient no. 2 and 3. All Orijen products include meals as far as I know. Not that that's a bad thing.


Named meals are good, meat meals are not. I believe this is what previous poster meant...


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Named meals are good, meat meals are not. I believe this is what previous poster meant...


Read again what he said. "no meat meals (everything is fresh)" How is a named meal "fresh"? How can that be confusing? I believe it would be fish meal and not fish meat meal since meat meal is mammals.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Read again what he said. "no meat meals (everything is fresh)" How is a named meal "fresh"? How can that be confusing? I believe it would be fish meal and not fish meat meal since meat meal is mammals.


Again, meat meal (fish, mammal, bird, etc.) are poor ingredients while named meals are fine ingredients allowing the protein content to higher. And fish meat is still meat...

No meat is "fresh" in kibble...it's been cooked and extruded...so I don't see that as relevant. I did not and would never refer to any kibble as having "fresh" ingredients, except in the context of expiration date or stale vs. not stale.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Again, meat meal (fish, mammal, bird, etc.) are poor ingredients while salmon meal, and named mammal meals are fine ingredients allowing the protein content to higher. And fish meat is still meat...
> 
> No meat is "fresh" in kibble...it's been cooked and extruded...so I don't see that as relevant.


Well it's relevant since I was commenting on speeddts' post where "everything is fresh" was said, not yours.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Well it's relevant since I was commenting on his post, not yours.


Why the nasty tone! I didn't realize this was a private conversation. I was simply trying to help.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Why the nasty tone! I didn't realize this was a private conversation. I was simply trying to help.


No nasty tone :smile:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Again, meat meal (fish, mammal, bird, etc.) are poor ingredients while named meals are fine ingredients allowing the protein content to higher. And fish meat is still meat...


btw

Meat Meal: The rendered product from mammal tissues, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> That link says that they're making changes to Acana; is a change to Orijen for sure? A change doesn't necessarily mean a bad change. I've fed Orijen adult and 6 fish and my dogs did well on them.


According to my pet food store, the Orijen formulas will be changing as well, but those changes won't take place until after the Acana formula changes come out.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll ask that question at the shop I go to and see if they've heard anything. They are normally on top of changes, which is one of the things I like about them. When I fed Mol kibble, the 6 Fish was my favourite. Sometimes if we go away and I can't feed raw, I use the 6 Fish for her. I also feed Windy the cat equivalent one. What can I say, I like the food.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

BrownieM said:


> Again, meat meal (fish, mammal, bird, etc.) are poor ingredients while named meals are fine ingredients allowing the protein content to higher. And fish meat is still meat...
> 
> No meat is "fresh" in kibble...it's been cooked and extruded...so I don't see that as relevant. I did not and would never refer to any kibble as having "fresh" ingredients, except in the context of expiration date or stale vs. not stale.


I have seen this many times and it bothers me... I have fed a very good performing food in the past that is manufactured at a EU cert facility... it's first ingredient? Poultry meal. It was aggravating to consistently see this referred to as "bad" or "poor" because it was not "named." It was simple to go to their website and read what it was, chicken and turkey in a specific blend for a certain amino acid profile. Due to the EU cert the meals were fit for human consumption for sure. Here is another thing...this is why people need to really understand AAFCO regulations and how they work if they want to comment on things like this.... there is a very popular food that originally was also using "poultry meal." They were getting negative feedback for it so instead of purchasing a certain poultry meal they liked the profile of...they decided to purchase chicken meal and turkey meal *separately* and had them mixed at the plant....since they came to the plant separately, were transported separately and were added to the vat separately they got to list "chicken meal, turkey meal" on their ingredient panel.... it was the same thing, they just were dodging the AAFCO ingredient panel requirements which was fine, they did nothing wrong nor illegal and the meals were of good quality..... this shows you how these things can be "messed with." Saying there was something wrong with the other brand's poultry meal was just ignorant (no other word to use) as it was *BETTER* quality than the company that separated their meals....surprising huh? If you see "poultry meal" on a food you are interested in *call them* and ask why it is there and what is in it, they usually will tell you without problem. In the case of the company I am pointing out the meal mix was I believe 60% Chicken and 40% Turkey...both meals were "human grade" and better quality than the "chicken meal, turkey meal" Not many things in this world are absolute and dog food is is not one of them.

No "poultry meal" does not contain pigeons, road kill, buzzards nor garbage...... it is *usually* chicken and turkey mixed together.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Poultry meal is good enough. Poultry is domesticated birds raised for human consumption. The vast majority of poultry meals are a mix of chicken and turkey. Next is chicken, turkey and duck. No finches, parakeets or blue jays, orioles, eagles, cardinals, ravens, seahawks or falcons for that matter.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

DaViking said:


> blue jays, orioles, eagles, cardinals, ravens, seahawks or falcons for that matter.


Sports fan? lol


----------

